# Weichzeichner



## Hauki (11. Februar 2005)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Auf welcher Grundlage Basieren diese sgnt. Wichzeichner Wie wird dass Mathematik/Informatikmäßig gelößt
Danke!


----------



## alextsch (11. Februar 2005)

Bei Free-Hand, so weit ich weiß, werden die Vektoren in Pixel umgerechnet, und diese dann weichgezeichnet. Bei Illustrator weiß ich es nicht.

mfg


----------



## Hauki (11. Februar 2005)

Danke, kennt wer ne seite, wo das idiotensicher erklärt ist


----------

